
Serial podcast returns as Bowe Bergdahl talks US military 'desertion' - benologist
http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2015/dec/10/serial-podcast-series-season-2-bowe-bergdahl-sarah-koenig
======
univalent
I'm so addicted to the sound of her voice that she could read the damn Yellow
Pages and I'd listen.

~~~
qq66
I think it's her storytelling that makes her voice sound compelling... Because
you know you're going to hear a good story. The first time I heard Lea Thau's
voice, I thought "this person is in radio?" After listening to her podcast,
I'm hooked on her voice because it signifies a great story to follow.

------
cbgb
I don't really see how much good can come from this season of the podcast if
they've chosen such a politically polarized subject. Surely they know there's
very little chance the program will be judged on its merits; instead, I fear
people will use it as another way to wedge themselves against one another,
making for more unfriendly/uncomfortable political discussions between friends
and family.

There's already been much ballyhoo about his role as a "traitor" and a
"coward," and it seems very few on the political right even valued his life
enough to trade him for a few prisoners. Is this podcast meant to change their
minds? Studies typically show that facts make people more entrenched in their
opinions. What, then, should we expect of the subjective opinions of the
target of their derision?

EDIT: Quotes around 'traitor', 'coward'.

~~~
RankingMember
I was completely thinking this same thing before I started listening. Now,
even just 11 minutes into the first episode, I'm changing my opinion. As was
the case with the first season, the details make this much more complex and
interesting than a simplistic "Is Bergdahl a traitor or not?" line of
investigation.

~~~
cbgb
Ha, I haven't had the time to listen to it yet, but I was hoping my opinion
would change as well. Glad to hear it's changed at least one person's opinion.

------
andyl
Bergdahl, deserter and traitor, violated his oath.

~~~
freshyill
Insightful analysis. I don't understand why you're being downvoted.

